# More New Features from DBStalk.COM!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The past week has been an exciting week for us here at DBStalk.COM!

On Monday we held our First Charlie Chat... CHAT!

On Wednesday, we started hosting The Echostar Knowledge Base! TNGTony has worked his butt off to bring us the EKB. We are proud to be able to host it! http://ekb.dbstalk.com

On Friday we launched our new sister site SatRadioTALK.com We hope to make this the premiere Satellite Radio sight on the Internet. We have some interesting things planned for this forum over the next couple of months. Satellite Radio is really starting to catch on, we look forward to this area taking off in a big way!

Chris and I have spent a lot of time this week adding new features to the board!

First off Chris worked *all day* today adding our New Spell Check feature! This has been one of our most requested features! Chris had to learn Pearl in order to port the Spell Checker to our board! GREAT JOB CHRIS!

Second, Chris also has put a new Chat program online. While our Java / IRC based chat worked well for us, people using WebTV units were unable to join us in our chats. This new Chat is hosted here on our own server. We think you will agree it is a nice piece of software.

Third, you may notice that below each message there are graphic icons (i.e. Profile, PM, Email, Search and buddy) you will see a new icon that looks like a printer. Click this button when you want to print out a post yet you don't want to print an entire thread.

Fourth if you click on the Search button which is found on the top right of the screen you will notice our new improved search! Now when you search you have more search options plus you can also see the last 10 searches which were done on DBStalk.COM

Fifth, if your posting a new message or replying to a message (and are not the Quick Reply Feature) you will notice that there is a new Spoiler button. A spoiler let you talk about a show or movie and not give away the plot or ending to those who don't wish to know.

A Spoiler looks something like this 


Spoiler



Yes this is a spoiler! I know this feature has been on our board for a few months now, but this new spoiler button makes it easier to use.



To read the above spoiler just highlight where the text should be you will then see the hidden spoiler text! This button will be handy to those who couldn't remember the vB Code for it.

So as you can see we have been very busy to bring you our members the best and most state of the art forum found anywhere on the Internet.

Because of all the additions and the additional traffic we have received (and that we expect to receive) again we ask for your support. If you will notice our site is ad free! If you believe in what we are doing then please click on the Paypal link which is shown on the bottom of every page. If you would rather mail a check please contact Chris. We thank everyone for their support!

We hope you enjoy all the new additions! Were not done yet! Our goal is to stay 2 steps ahead of everyone else. 

Thanks for making us a regular stop on your daily Internet browsing routine!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott,
To everyone involved with running DBSTalk.........
:goodjob:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I am very impressed with all you guys' hard work. I think it's safe to say that DBS Talk has pulled ahead in the comparison of the two forums websites.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *First off Chris worked all day today adding our New Spell Check feature! This has been one of our most requested features! Chris had to learn Pearl in order to port the Spell Checker to our board! GREAT JOB CHRIS!*


YES, EXCELLENT JOB!:righton: THANK YOU!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I ham jest sew happy too sea a spill chocker on the sight. Noun all I kneed is a homonym and grandma chocker. 

Thanks for all the hard work!

See ya
Tony


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

WooooHooooo...........a spellchecker. 
Cool, I'm the worlds worst speller, know all I need is a program to check my grammar.

Thanks guys......:righton:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I'd like to thank all the admins who spend their time working to improve DBSTalk.com! :righton: The hard work is starting to pay off and the site is looking great!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:welcome: Way to go guys.....

Keep up the good work. :goodjob: Although, I think that you really should put in a Amazon Associates link. While it won't be much money, it will help though purchases. I can even e-mail the JavaScript code that I use to add in a Shop Amazon link to Favorites.


----------

